# How to create a bootable ghost image of xp



## jayanbhm (Oct 21, 2007)

Dear All,
I am working as a desktop engineer in a company. We have same type of pc's in our company (HP and Dell with same HDD & motherboard specification) as the company is working in a software Testing enviornment we need to format and reinstalled the xp operating system frequently. Manual installaion including drivers consumes a lot of time. How can i create a bootable ghost CD so that i can restore the xp image from CD'S. Please explain how to create a boot disk and which software i have to use


Thanks and Regards
Jeevan


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

U say u are an engg and u don abt how to make a ghost 
LOL realy funny... in ur college days u havent leant anything 
LOL
sry no comments 
U can use acronis for ur work


----------



## Ron (Oct 21, 2007)

R u talking about this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70439


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

dere are two ways 
one is to make ghost of ur current xp which u are running
another is slipstreaming 
in which u integrate all the drivers,softwares and hotfixes (if u like to intergrate otherwise leave it)

Its a gr8 fun to play with xp and ammend it as per ur requierment


----------



## jayanbhm (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: How to create a bootable ghost image of xp* U say u are an engg and u don abt how to make a ghost 
LOL realy funny... in ur college days u havent leant anything 
LOL
sry no comments 
U can use acronis for ur work
__________________
¡uʍop ǝpısdn ɹoʇıuoɯ ʎɯ pǝuɹnʇ oɥʍ ¡ʎǝɥ

This is a replay for only this friend If  u know keep it with u don't share ok. We are engineers with very little knowledge please allow as to live
thanks 4 ur advise


----------

